# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Nieraandoeningen - Artikels

## Agnes574

*NIERAANDOENINGEN*

Tienduizenden Nederlanders hebben nieren die niet goed werken. Door een aangeboren afwijking, een ontsteking, een nierbeschadiging, of als gevolg van hoge bloeddruk of suikerziekte. Sommige nieraandoeningen genezen of kunnen goed worden behandeld. 

Hieronder vindt u informatie over; 
-cystennieren, 
-nierstenen, 
-urineweginfecties, 
-nierfilterontsteking, 
-niertumoren en 
-het nefrotisch syndroom. 
Deze informatie is echter niet voldoende om een diagnose te stellen. Als u vermoedt dat u een nieraandoening heeft, raadpleeg dan altijd uw huisarts.

Uit recent onderzoek weten we dat er bij 1 op de 200 volwassen Nederlanders sprake is van verborgen nierschade. Bij hen zijn de nieren beschadigd, zonder het te merken. De nierfunctie kan in dat geval sneller achteruitgaan dan normaal.

(bron: nierstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*CYSTENNIEREN*

Van erfelijke nieraandoeningen zijn cystennieren de meest voorkomende. Bij de bekendste vorm, familiaire cystennieren, zijn er lange tijd geen of nauwelijks symptomen. 

*Wat zijn cystennieren?*
Een cyste is een met vocht gevulde holte die niet op de betreffende plek in het lichaam thuishoort. Bij cystennieren is er sprake van heel veel cysten in beide nieren. De cysten ontstaan door het uitzetten van de nierfilters waardoor uiteindelijk holtes worden gevormd. De cysten verdringen geleidelijk het normale nierweefsel. Nieren met veel cysten zijn ook veel groter dan normaal.

*Familiaire cystennieren*
De meest voorkomende vorm zijn familiaire cystennieren. Hierbij duurt het lang voordat de symptomen, zoals hoge bloeddruk en urineweginfecties zich voordoen. Meestal openbaren die zich pas na het veertigste levensjaar. Ernstige klachten ontstaan als een groot deel van de nieren is aangetast. 

*Behandeling*
Cystennieren zijn niet te genezen. Wel kan schade aan de nieren worden beperkt door een optimale behandeling van de symptomen. Bij familiaire cystennieren blijft de ziekte vaak tot rond het zestigste jaar beheersbaar. 

(bron: nierstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*NIERSTENEN*

Nierstenen komen vaak voor en zijn soms zeer pijnlijk.

*Wat zijn nierstenen?*
Een niersteen bestaat uit een groot aantal kleine kristallen die gevormd zijn in de urine. In de urine zitten stoffen die uitgescheiden moeten worden, zoals overtollige zouten, toxische stoffen en andere afvalproducten. Soms leidt dit spontaan tot een kristallisatieproces, een neerslag van slecht oplosbare zouten in de nier.

Dit kristallisatieproces wordt geremd door stoffen die normaal in de urine komen, zoals citraat, eiwitten en suikers. Toch worden zo nu en dan kristallen gevormd, de nierstenen. Deze kunnen in het nierbekken en in de urineleider zitten. (zie afbeelding).

*Verschijnselen*
Soms veroorzaken nierstenen hevige pijnaanvallen. 
Tijdens een niersteenaanval (koliek) schiet een grotere steen vanuit de nierkelken de urineleider in en blijft vervolgens steken. 
De urine kan niet makkelijk passeren, waardoor stuwing ontstaat. 
Dit gaat gepaard met veel pijn in de lende met uitstraling naar de lies. 
Als de steen de nier of urineleider beschadigt, leidt dit tot bloed in de urine. 
Een koliek zorgt voor een onrustig gevoel, misselijkheid en soms voor overgeven. 


*Behandeling*

*-*Een koliek wordt behandeld met pijnstillers die een spierverslappende werking hebben op de urinewegen. 

*-*Als de steen te groot is om uitgeplast te worden, is behandeling met een niersteenvergruizer mogelijk. Die produceert zeer krachtige en precies gerichte schokgolven, zodat de niersteen uiteenvalt in kleine stukjes en uitgeplast kan worden. De behandeling gebeurt meestal onder plaatselijke verdoving.

*-*Voor hele grote, zeer harde of juist zachte stenen is de niersteenvergruizer minder geschikt. Een alternatieve methode is “percutaan”. De arts brengt dan onder plaatselijke verdoving een holle naald in het nierbekken. Door de naald loopt een flexibele draad waarmee de steen kan worden uitgetrokken. Ook kan via de naald met een boortje de steen worden verpulverd.

(bron: nierstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*URINEWEGINFECTIES*

Een branderig gevoel of het gevoel dat de blaas niet helemaal leeg is. 
Een blaasontsteking kan heel vervelend zijn. 
Soms leidt een blaasontsteking tot een nierbekkenontsteking. 


*Wat is een blaasontsteking?*
Een infectie van de lagere urinewegen, de blaas en de plasbuis. Die ontstaat bijna altijd doordat bacteriën de blaas binnendringen. Vaak is gelijktijdig de plasbuis ontstoken. Soms ontstaat blaasontsteking door chemische oorzaken, zoals het gebruik van zeep of shampoo bij het wassen van de schaamstreek.

*Verschijnselen*
-branderig gevoel tijdens het plassen 
-gevoel dat de blaas niet helemaal leeg is 
-troebele urine 
-urine ruikt anders en bevat soms bloed 
Bij kinderen zijn de symptomen meestal minder uitgesproken.

De kans op blaasontsteking is groter bij vrouwen. Dat komt omdat de plasbuis korter is dan bij mannen. Bovendien zit de plasbuis van de vrouw dicht bij de vagina en de anus. Daardoor kunnen bacteriën makkelijker in de blaas komen.


*Wat is een nierbekkenontsteking?*
Als de infectie omhoog gaat naar de hogere urinewegen, de nierbekken en de urineleiders kan nierbekkenontsteking ontstaan. Meestal is een niet opgemerkte of onvoldoende behandelde blaasontsteking de oorzaak. Nierbekkenontsteking is veel ernstiger dan blaasontsteking. Opstijgende infecties komen vaker voor als er sprake is van verstoppingen in de urinewegen. Aangeboren afwijkingen in de urinewegen of van een ziekte, zoals een gezwel kunnen hiervan de oorzaak zijn. Als nierbekkenontsteking vaker terugkomt is nierschade mogelijk. 

*Verschijnselen*
-pijn in een of beide zijden van de rug (binnen enkele uren tot binnen een dag) 
-(vaak) uitstraling van de pijn naar de geslachtsorganen 
-(hoge) koorts 
-overgeven (vaak) 

*Behandeling*
Bij urineweginfecties is het heel belangrijk dat de urine goed doorstroomt. Veel drinken is bij lichte blaasontstekingen vaak voldoende. Als de klachten toch niet verdwijnen kan antibiotica helpen. Antibiotica zijn altijd nodig bij een nierbekkenontsteking. 

Mensen met suikerziekte zijn extra gevoelig voor blaasontsteking. Optimale behandeling van suikerziekte kan de frequentie van blaasontsteking verminderen.

Als infecties (mede) ontstaan door verstoppingen, dan moeten die behandeld worden, vaak met een operatie. Soms komt deze te laat en is er blijvende nierschade ontstaan door de verstopping en bijkomende infecties. Helaas is dan een verdere achteruitgang van de nierfunctie niet te stoppen.

(bron: nierstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*NIERFILTERONTSTEKING*

Bij nierfilterontsteking raken de filters van de nieren beschadigd. De ontsteking ontstaat door een ziekte elders in het lichaam of door een aandoening van de nier zelf.


*Wat is nierfilterontsteking?*
Nierfilterontsteking (glomerulonefritis) is een verzamelnaam voor nieraandoeningen van de nierfilters. Bij nierfilterontsteking worden de nierfilters zo beschadigd dat kleine gaatjes in de filter grotere gaten worden. Door die gaten kunnen nuttige stoffen zoals eiwitten en bloedcellen weglekken in de urine. Dat weglekken is kenmerkend voor nierfilterontsteking.Bij nierfilterontsteking raken de filters van de nieren beschadigd. De ontsteking ontstaat door een ziekte elders in het lichaam of door een aandoening van de nier zelf.

Bij een normaal nierfilter worden water en de daarin opgeloste stoffen gefilterd, maar eiwitten en bloedcellen niet. Bij een aangetast filter worden ook eiwitten en bloedcellen doorgelaten.

Soms leidt deze beschadiging tot het verschrompelen en uitval van de nierfilters. De haarvaatjes, een vertakking van een aanvoerend bloedvaatje in de nierfilter, gaan hierbij kapot. Hoe meer filters en haarvaatjes uitvallen, hoe moeilijker het wordt het bloed te zuiveren.


*Verschijnselen*
De symptomen kunnen heel verschillend zijn en zijn mede afhankelijk van het verloop: acuut of chronisch.

-Bij een acuut verloop is er plotselinge vochtophoping, hoge bloeddruk, gevoel van moeheid en zwakte, eiwit en rode bloedcellen in de urine. 

-Als het verloop chronisch is, zijn bovengenoemde verschijnselen minder duidelijk en merkt de patiënt in het begin vaak niets bijzonders. Geleidelijk aan vermindert de nierfunctie. Pas als die veel minder werkt, krijgt de patiënt klachten.


*Behandeling*
In ongeveer de helft van de gevallen ontstaat nierfilterontsteking door onduidelijke oorzaken in de nier zelf.

Ziekten elders in het lichaam kunnen ook de oorzaak van nierfilterontsteking zijn. Dat kunnen ontstekingen zijn of ontregelingen van het afweersysteem (auto-immuunziekten). In beide gevallen worden antistofcomplexen gevormd die zich ophopen in de nierfilters. Hierdoor ontstaat ter plekke een ontstekingsreactie. 

Als het om ziekten elders in het lichaam gaat, kan antibiotica helpen of middelen die ontstekingsreacties onderdrukken. Tegelijkertijd worden de nierproblemen zelf behandeld.

Als er geen duidelijke oorzaak aan te wijzen is, is alles gericht op het bestrijden van de nierproblemen. Om ervoor te zorgen dat de nieren niet beschadigen. Meestal worden dan bloeddrukverlagende medicijnen en ook weer ontstekingsremmende middelen gebruikt

(bron: nierstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*NIERTUMOREN*

Bij tumoren denk je al snel aan een ongeneeslijke ziekte. Dat is niet altijd terecht, zeker niet als die in een vroeg stadium wordt ontdekt. Dat geldt ook voor niertumoren. Twee soorten niertumoren komen relatief vaak voor: de Grawitz-tumor en de Wilmstumor


*Grawitz-tumor*
80 tot 85 procent van de niertumoren is een Grawitz-tumor, die ook wel hypernefroom of adenocarcinoom van de nier wordt genoemd. De tumor ontstaat meestal tussen het vijftigste en zestigste jaar. Bij mannen komt de tumor tweemaal zo vaak voor als bij vrouwen. Rokers hebben een verhoogd risico.

Grawitz-tumoren worden vaak ontdekt zonder dat er symptomen zijn, bijvoorbeeld bij een echo die om andere redenen wordt gemaakt. Het is moeilijk deze ziekte in een vroeg stadium vast te stellen. Klachten die kunnen voorkomen zijn: 
-(meestal) pijnloos bloedverlies 
-rode of donkere urine 
-vage pijn in de zij
-zwelling in de buik of nierstreek 
-koorts. 
Als u één of meer van deze klachten heeft, dan betekent dit niet automatisch dat u nierkanker heeft. Wel is het verstandig dan naar de huisarts te gaan.

*Behandeling*
Bij niet-uitgezaaide tumoren kleiner dan 7 centimeter kan een niersparende operatie worden overwogen. Meestal wordt de hele nier verwijderd, met de bijnier en het omringende vetweefsel. Soms worden ook de lymfeklieren verwijderd. Daarna is er goede kans op blijvende genezing. De kans op overleving, vijf jaar na de operatie is 60 tot 80 procent.
Bij uitgezaaide tumoren heeft een operatie heeft meestal geen zin. Het accent ligt op het bestrijden van symptomen die het gevolg zijn van uitzaaiingen. In enkele gevallen kan radiotherapie van nut zijn, chemotherapie niet. Ongeveer 10 procent van de patiënten is na vijf jaar nog in leven. 


*Wilmstumor*
Van alle tumoren in de kinderleeftijd maakt de Wilmstumor ongeveer 10 procent uit. Bij ongeveer 75 procent van de mensen met Wilmstumor ontstaat deze voor het vijfde levensjaar. Meestal zit de tumor in één nier. 

*(Mogelijke)verschijnselen:*
-dikkere buik 
-plaatselijke zwelling in de buik 
-buikpijn
-bloed in de urine 
-koorts 
-hoge bloeddruk 

*Behandeling*
De kans op succesvolle behandeling is groot, zelfs met uitzaaiingen. De behandeling is wel zwaar, vaak in een combinatie met een operatie, chemotherapie en meestal ook radiotherapie. Het kind wordt gemiddeld een half jaar behandeld. 80 tot 90 procent van de kinderen geneest zonder uitzaaiingen. Bij uitzaaiingen geneest 50 tot 80 procent van de kinderen.

(bron: nierstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*NEFROTISCH SYNDROOM BIJ KINDEREN*

Nefrotisch syndroom is een nierziekte waarbij de nieren eiwitten verliezen via de urine. De balans in het lichaam is verstoord, waardoor patiënten met nefrotisch syndroom minder plassen en vocht vasthouden. 

*Wat merk je er van?* 
In Nederland krijgen 50 tot 100 kinderen per jaar nefrotisch syndroom. De oorzaak van deze nierziekte is tot nu toe onbekend. De symptomen van de ziekte kunnen zich op verschillende manieren manifesteren. Het begint vaak met zich niet lekker voelen, daarnaast zwelling van de oogleden of benen doordat vocht zich verzamelt in de weefsels. Soms is er ook buikpijn. De urine kan schuimend zijn vanwege het eiwit dat wordt uitgeplast. 

*De behandeling* 
De behandeling van nefrotisch syndroom bestaat uit het geven van het medicijn prednisolon. Dit medicijn stopt bij de meeste kinderen de eiwituitscheiding in de urine binnen 1-4 weken en helpt de balans in het lichaam herstellen. Prednisolon is daarom al jarenlang de standaardtherapie voor kinderen met nefrotisch syndroom.
Hoewel de meeste kinderen met succes kunnen worden behandeld, komt de ziekte bij een groot deel van hen (70% ) na weken of maanden weer terug. Als dit vaak gebeurt, wordt soms een ander medicijn voorgeschreven. 
De uiteindelijke prognose is bij ongeveer 90% van de kinderen uitstekend. Bij hen verdwijnt de ziekte definitief voor de volwassen leeftijd, zonder blijvende schade aan de nieren. 

*Onderzoek* 
Momenteel loopt er een landelijk onderzoek naar de optimale behandelduur van nefrotisch syndroom bij kinderen. De huidige therapie bestaat uit drie maanden prednisolon. In het onderzoek wordt gekeken of een behandeling met dezelfde totale hoeveelheid prednisolon, maar dan verdeeld over zes maanden, betere uitkomsten geeft. Hierbij wordt onder andere gelet op het al dan niet terugkeren van de ziekte en hoe vaak dit gebeurt en wordt gekeken naar de bijwerkingen van prednisolon. Het onderzoek wordt gesteund door de Nierstichting. 
Voor meer informatie over dit onderzoek kunt u kijken op: www.nefrotischsyndroom.nl. 

*Bij ouderen vaak secundair* 
Het nefrotisch syndroom komt vooral voor bij kinderen tot twaalf jaar. De oorzaak is bij hen vaak onbekend. Als oudere patiënten dit syndroom krijgen is er meestal wel een duidelijke oorzaak te vinden, bijvoorbeeld een hoge bloeddruk, diabetes of een ontsteking. Ook giftige stoffen zoals cytostatica kunnen de oorzaak zijn; dit zijn medicijnen die bij de behandeling van kanker worden gebruikt. 

(bron: nierstichting.nl)

----------


## Agnes574

*NIERSTENEN,10 VRAGEN:*

*Tien vragen over nierstenen, en vooral hoe u ze kan vermijden.*
Een niersteen is een klein steentje dat wordt gevormd door de samenklontering van onoplosbare kristallen in de urine. De voornaamste stoffen die zo’n steen kunnen vormen zijn calcium, urinezuur en oxalaten.

Het meest frequent zijn de nierstenen van calciumfosfaat en oxalaat: ze zijn goed voor zowat 80% van alle nierstenen. Op de tweede plaats komen de nierstenen gevormd uit urinezuur, en stenen veroorzaakt door een infectie. Tenslotte bestaat er ook een, veeleer zeldzame, erfelijke aandoening waarbij zich nierstenen vormen uit het aminozuur cystine. 


*1. Wie loopt een risico op nierstenen?* 
Naar schatting 5 tot 10% van de bevolking heeft last van nierstenen. Ze komen 2 tot 3 keer méér voor bij mannen dan bij vrouwen, en vooral bij jonge en bij iets oudere mannen. Maar ze zijn niet echt aan een bepaalde leeftijd gebonden. 


*2. Welke symptomen kunnen op nierstenen wijzen?* 
De opstapeling van urine en de verwijding van de urinewegen boven de steen veroorzaken hevige pijn in de rug, langs de zijde waar de niersteen zit. Deze pijn straalt uit naar de flank en naar de geslachtsorganen. De pijn kan heel plots opduiken, of zich integendeel juist langzaam nestelen. Deze klachten zijn typisch voor een niercrisis, waarbij ook opvalt dat de patiënt vergeefs zoekt naar een houding die een beetje verlichting brengt.

Er zijn nog meer symptomen die met een niercrisis kunnen gepaard gaan, zoals pijn bij het plassen, de aanwezigheid van bloed in de urine, een opvallende vermindering van de hoeveelheid urine, misselijkheid, braken. Deze klachten nemen sterk af van zodra de niersteen uitgestoten is. 


*3. Wat zijn de oorzaken?* 
De voornaamste oorzaak van nierstenen is een onvoldoende vochtopname. Hoe minder we drinken, hoe geconcentreerder onze urine is en hoe makkelijker zich nierstenen vormen.

Het feit dat de meeste stenen calcium bevatten, verklaart waarom vroeger een kalkrijke voeding als de voornaamste schuldige werd beschouwd en dat een niersteenpatiënt op een kalkarm dieet werd gezet.
Hypercalciurie, of een verhoogd calciumgehalte in de urine, kan de vorming van nierstenen inderdaad in de hand werken. Maar in tegenstelling tot wat vaak wordt gedacht, is hypercalciurie echter meestal niet te wijten aan een te hoge inname van calcium via de voeding. Heel wat andere factoren, die niets met calciumrijke voedingsproducten te maken hebben, kunnen de uitscheiding van calcium via de urine beïnvloeden. We denken dan bijvoorbeeld aan een (overdreven) hoge aanbreng van zout, eiwitten en koolhydraten, en overdreven reserves van calcitriol, een nierhormoon dat de opname van calcium door de nieren regelt.

En zelfs wanneer de urine te veel calcium bevat, betekent dit nog niet automatisch dat er een niersteen zal worden gevormd. In de urine zitten ook bepaalde stoffen die steenvorming tegengaan. Eén van de voornaamste daarvan is citroenzuur (ondermeer aanwezig in citrusvruchten).

De laatste tijd gaat men er zelfs meer en meer van uit dat voedingscalcium de vorming van nierstenen kan afremmen. Dat calcium vormt in de darmen namelijk een verbinding met oxalaat, een andere stof die verantwoordelijk is voor nierstenen. Oxalaten zitten ondermeer in thee, coladranken, witte wijn, rabarber, aardbeien, frambozen, tomaten, chocolade, noten, bieten, spinazie... Ook deze voedingsstoffen werden vroeger met de vinger gewezen. Maar waarschijnlijk is het niet zozeer een te hoge consumptie van oxalaatrijke voedingsmiddelen die verantwoordelijk is voor de vorming van nierstenen, maar wel de combinatie met te weinig calcium. Studies hebben uitgewezen dat niersteenpatiënten niet méér oxalaten eten dan ‘normale’ mensen, maar wel te weinig calciumproducten.

Een overdreven hoeveelheid urinezuur in de urine (hyperuricosurie) kan ook tot de vorming van nierstenen leiden. Dit urinezuur is afkomstig van de purines die aanwezig zijn in een aantal voedingsmiddelen zoals vlees, zeevruchten, orgaanvlees, linzen, gevogelte... Anderzijds zijn er ook mensen die van nature te veel urinezuur aanmaken. 


*4. Kan stress nierstenen veroorzaken?* 
Toch niet: de oorsprong van nierstenen is altijd chemisch, en niet psychisch. Maar stress kan wel onrechtstreeks bijdragen tot de vorming van nierstenen, in die zin dat zeer druk bezette mensen vaak ook weinig drinken en veel purinerijke voedingsmiddelen eten. 


*5. Welke behandeling is mogelijk?* 
De behandeling van nierstenen berust in de eerste plaats op geneesmiddelen. Krampwerende, ontstekingwerende en pijnstillende middelen kunnen verlichting brengen en de uitstoot van de niersteen bevorderen.
In 80% van de gevallen wordt de niersteen na enkele dagen of eventueel enkele maanden spontaan uitgescheiden... op voorwaarde uiteraard dat het steentje redelijk klein, d.w.z. niet groter dan een zandkorrel is.

Als de steen wél groter is, moet worden ingegrepen. Voor 1980 werden nierstenen altijd heelkundig verwijderd. Vandaag past men methodes toe die veel beter worden verdragen, en slechts een kortstondige hospitalisatie en herstelperiode vereisen.
Er bestaan 3 soorten ingrepen: 
de percutane niersteen-operatie, 
de retrograde ureteroscopie en 
de lithotripsie of niersteenvergruizer. 
Elk van deze technieken heeft haar specifieke indicaties.

• De *lithotripsie* is de minst invasieve techniek. Hierbij worden de nierstenen verbrijzeld door middel van uitwendige schokgolven die zo precies mogelijk op de steen worden gericht. Deze ingreep gebeurt zonder verdoving, en is vooral nuttig voor de verwijdering van een enkele, kleine niersteen. Als het steentje voldoende verbrijzeld is, zal het spontaan worden uitgestoten.

• Door middel van een *retrograde ureteroscopie* kan men de urinewegen van onder tot boven onderzoeken, via de urinebuis, de urineblaas, de urineleider tot in het nierbekken. Daar kunnen de stenen worden verwijderd met behulp van een soort pincet of, als ze te groot zijn, worden verbrijzeld door middel van laserstralen. Deze techniek is vooral doeltreffend bij nierstenen in het onderste gedeelte van de urineleider. 

• De *percutane niersteen-operatie* tenslotte is het meest aangewezen voor grote nierstenen. Bij deze ingreep wordt een speciale endoscoop via de huid in het nierbekken gebracht. De aanwezige stenen kunnen daar dan ter plaatse verbrijzeld en opgezogen worden. Deze techniek wordt vooral toegepast wanneer de nierstenen een infectieuze ooraak hebben, en wanneer andere technieken tekortschieten.

• In een aantal gevallen tenslotte blijft een heelkundige ingreep de enige doeltreffende oplossing. 


*6. Welke onderzoeken zijn nodig bij een nierkoliek?* 
Door middel van een urineonderzoek en een bloedname kan men een eventuele infectie van de urinewegen opsporen, evenals een ontsteking of een letsel aan de nieren.
Een nierechografie en een intraveneuze urografie laten toe om zo nodig de ligging van een eventuele niersteen te bepalen, de omvang van dit obstakel te evalueren en na te gaan welke weerslag het heeft op de werking van de nieren.

Deze onderzoeken zijn vooral aangewezen bij een eerste niercrisis, bij jonge patiënten, wanneer de nierstenen geregeld terugkomen en wanneer men vermoedt dat een andere aandoening, zoals een hyperthyroïdie (overdreven werking van de schildklier) aan de grondslag van de problemen ligt. 


*7. Hoe erg zijn nierstenen?* 
Als een niersteen niet snel verwijderd wordt, al dan niet spontaan, kan hij de goede werking van de nier belemmeren en ze zelfs onherroepelijk beschadigen. Wanneer de niersteen ook nog met een urineweginfectie gepaard gaat, is het risico op nierletsels nog groter. 


*8. Kunnen nierstenen terugkomen?* 
In naar schatting 70 tot 80% van de gevallen duiken de nierstenen na verloop van tijd terug op. In 10 % van de gevallen is dit zelfs binnen het jaar. Het risico op recidieven is groter bij jongeren en bij patiënten waar nierstenen ‘in de familie zitten’.
Een preventieve behandeling kan het aantal recidieven wel beperken. 


*9. Welke preventieve behandelingen bestaan er?* 

• De eerste, eenvoudige en zeer doeltreffende maatregel, is méér drinken. Aangeraden wordt om elk uur een glas water te drinken, wat neerkomt op zo’n 1 tot 1,5 liter water per dag. Dit maakt het mogelijk om per 24 uur meer dan 2 uur liter water uit te plassen.

• In tegenstelling tot wat vaak wordt gedacht, is het meestal niet verstandig om de calciuminname te beperken. Meer nog: een calciumbeperking kan het risico op nierstenen nog verhogen, omwille van het verhoogde oxaalgehalte in de urine. Bovendien werkt een tekort aan calcium osteoporose (het brozer worden van de beenderen) in de hand.

• In het geval van hyperoxalurie (verhoogd oxaalgehalte in de urine) is het zinvol om oxalaatrijke voedingsmiddelen te vermijden, eventueel in combinatie met een verhoogde calciumopname via de voeding of via supplementen.

• Algemeen wordt ook aanbevolen om zuinig om te springen met voedingsmiddelen die veel dierlijke eiwitten bevatten (zoals vlees, vis, eieren...) en met zout en suiker.

• In een aantal gevallen wordt het geneesmiddel allopurinol voorgeschreven om de vorming van urinezuurstenen tegen te gaan, omdat dit de productie van urinezuur afremt.

• Infecties van de urinewegen moeten steeds snel en grondig worden behandeld. 


*10. Welke onderzoeken zijn nuttig wanneer de nierstenen herhaaldelijk weer opduiken?* 
Door na te gaan hoeveel calcium, oxalaat en urinezuur de patiënt per 24 uur uitscheidt, kan men de oorzaak of oorzaken van de nierstenen achterhalen. Voor men tot deze analyses overgaat, moet de patiënt wel een dieet volgen dat arm is aan calcium, natrium, urinezuur en oxalaten. 

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

